# Let's See Those GIRLS (mares & fillies)



## Jill (Jul 8, 2007)

You know, I think in the past, we have done stallion and gelding threads many times. I don't know that we've ever done a *Ladies Only* post!!! And we all love our girls




So, lets devote some time to "*Girl Power*".

These are the mares and fillies that Harvey and I own. Proud of each of them and they each have hearts of gold. Some of them are driving horses, some of them are or were show horses, all of them are loved.

*Edgewood Skip To My Lou*1994 AMHR/AMHA Silver Dapple Pinto Mare -- This mare and Klassy (below) are the ones I'm most attached to

(in foal to DunIT?)






*Harmony Hills Harvest Gold*

1999 AMHR Palomino Dun or Light Silver Bay Dun Mare

(in foal to DunIT?)






*Triple H Buckin Khaki*

2002 AMHA/AMHR Buckskin Mare -- This is the mare Harvey is most attached to

(in foal to DunIT?)






*Harrells Flirting With Perfection*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Filly -- daughter of Hope (below)






*Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope*

2002 AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple -- dam of Flirt (above)

(in foal to DunIT?)






*Erica's Double Dipped*

2004 AMHA/AMHR Perlino Pinto -- maternal sister to Bomb Shell below, and hopefully in foal to Bomb Shell's daddy

(in foal to Little Kings Big City Buck?)






*Erica's Big City Bomb Shell*

2007 AMHA/AMHR Perlino Filly -- maternal sister to Double above and by the stallion Double's bred to






*Little Wee Klassic Showgirl*

2004 AMHR Leopard Mare -- This mare and Lou (above) are the ones I'm most attached to






*Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Greyed Palomino Filly






[SIZE=18pt]Let's see and hear about your special girly girls!!![/SIZE]


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Right now,

I only have the two... One I am leasing and one is coming home in august.

Here is Trehernes Spotlights Baby Boo... (2 year old)






and my weanling.. Trehernes Enchanted Star


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2007)

Your girls are beautiful, Kristin



Are they related to each other?


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

nope, not related, just came from the same farm


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 8, 2007)

Great post I love my girls,

This one is my favorite so will post her first this is Jewel,






This is Jewels little sister Isidora going to get her today as he mom is being bred back to Jewels sire Manipulators Buckingham






Gracie Lou






This one is a newest one Elle she did really awesome at her first show






This is my favorite broodmare, Marzipan Jewel and Izzys dam






Sugar






The imagines on the other 2 girls wont come up as I need to rename them.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh goody, now I HAVE to go take more pictures of my girls so I can share them too!! :aktion033:


----------



## joylee123 (Jul 8, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt] Here's my mare, Vali Mini Ranch Painted Breeze. She is the last mare I kept from my herd, carrying my ranch name from several years ago. She is the sweetest girl in the world



:



: [/SIZE]

This is one of the only photos I have of her, taken by form member Lisa Phillips ( Baby Goose)(Thank you Lisa!!) at a show in May, as we walked out of the arena. Breezy had placed a third out of eight (I believe) in her first halter class. I was really pleased :bgrin

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy...minishow033.jpg

This is my new mare who I am just beside myself over :bgrin :bgrin



:

Sami's Klassic Kreme (Thank you Tami!)

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy...3/klasi5-28.jpg

and a hairy one :bgrin :bgrin

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy.../klasisassy.jpg


----------



## Mona (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's my girls. They are listed in the order of the length of time I have owned them, with the first being here the longest...

*Last Chance Apache Angel* - '96 Grulla Minimal Pinto









*Misty Creek Fire Dancer* - '98 Silver Pinto









*Fahsers Lil Dots Deelite 4 Me* - '97 Homozygous(for Black and Tobiano) Pinto









*L&Js Extremely Styled* - '01 Black Homozygous Pinto









*Last Chance Colors of the Storm* - '02 Sorrel Sabino/Tobiano Pinto









*Bluebell Hollows Framed For Fame* - '04 Black Pinto









*Last Chance Ima Golden Treasure Too* - '06 Palomino Roan Pinto









*Last Chance Dawn of a New Day Too* - '06 Silver Bay (possibly minimal pinto)









*Last Chance Hippity Hoppity Too* - '06 Blue Roan Pinto









*Soats Lil Ginger Snap* - '95 Bay









*Stars Miss Sassy(AMHR)/OK Sassy Miss Latte(AMHA)* - '02 Buckskin Pinto









*That's it, that's all folks! :bgrin *


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 8, 2007)

Here are my girls:

*Little Chief's Spring Blossom*
AMHA/AMHR 33.5" 16 yrs old and my favorite broodmare!






*Toyland Falabella Calita*
AMHA/AMHR Pure Falabella (leasing from Tammie of C-Spots Miniatures)






*SH Black Crystal*
AMHA/AMHR 32" Falabella Blend Mare






*Crayonbox Wild River Canyon*
AMHR 36" -my first Mini, another favorite.



: 






*Crayonbox Crystal Clear*
2007 filly 
AMHA/AMHR/FBR pending





And I have one more secret....I will announce later this summer.



:


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 8, 2007)

These are our two girls... both are old pictures taken last year for the filly and year before for the mare. I need to get some really good updated pictures... I need to get on the ball with the clippers and more than just a brush...lol. Hopefully I'll have updated pics soon!





Chris

Edited to say... sorry the pics are so big, photobucket it giving me fits!

Cajun Creole Mollie Sioux






Cajun Creole Hot Morning Star


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 8, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh Lordy, I have to many to post!LOL[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Here are a few, the rest can be seen on my Mares/Fillies page on my site! :bgrin [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]RJR's Foxy Roxy, 2007 filly[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Bickel's Special Lady w/ 2007 colt(they are for sale)[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Sutherlins Little Miss Canaberry[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]MGRS Snow White Buck aka Savannah[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]EJH Buck in the Barn X D&R's Penny 2[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Cheg's Hocas Pocas aka "Cream" with her 07 filly[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]RJR's Heartbreak Diva[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Woodsons Pocohontas[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]G. & S. Miss Half-N-Half[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]DL Dream Catcher, we call her "Echo"[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]with her 2007 filly RJR's China Doll[/SIZE]


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's our girls, nothing fancy about them, just fat and happy broodmares doing what they love.... I do need to get new photos of them.. Most of the ones I have they're either heavy in foal or heavy in winter coat



: (sorry some of them came out so much bigger than the others..



: )
'Star'
16 year old Bay pinto
AMHR 
Our first ever mini








'Lacey'
15 year old Grulla Varnish Snowcap
AMHR








'Daisy'
8 year old black/bay solid
AMHR








'Sweet Tart'
5 year old Bay pinto
AMHR
Daughter of above solid mare








'Lexi'
14 year old silver pintaloosa
AMHR/AMHA








We do have one other broodmare:
'Tango'
10 year old black pinto w/blue eyes
AMHR/AMHA
but I do not have any good recent pics of her, she's definitely one that I NEED to get pictures of.. 


Then our youngins' (first three are keeper fillies, bay filly will be for sale)
'Misty'
Yearling buckskin pinto
AMHR
Our little orphan girl and forever member of the family





'Trixie'
Yearling silver buckskin





'Electra'
2007 Chestnut pinto





'Rosie'
2007 Bay solid


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 8, 2007)

I just have the mare in my avatar...LOL....

Little Cowboys Millennium Girl

30.75" Dappled Grey Mare


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2007)

BEE-U-TEE-FUL girls, everyone!!!

More than a few I wouldn't mind calling my own!!!

Keep those girly pictures coming!


----------



## Cara (Jul 8, 2007)

This is my mare, well sorta, she is also 19 ,i lease her hopfuly buying her one day



:



:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 8, 2007)

I see some gorgeous mares on this thread!!!!

*Jandts Cheeri Deeri* aka Dinah, 1995 AMHA/AMHR chestnut sabino, 33.75", pictured here last year pulled straight out of the pasture. Dinah has had a run of bad luck, but she's hanging in there and the worst seems to be over, thankfully.






*Redrock Neon Starlight* aka Starlight, 1999 AMHA/AMHR silver dapple minimal splash, 33.25", pictured here a little too thin for my liking, but she had been REALLY sick for a long time and actually had gained some weight back. My vet still calls her my "anorexic mare" due to her illness.



: Starlight is going to make her show debut this year at the AMHA World Show in Mare and Current Year Foal. She may even drive one day, as I love her movement and I think she'd enjoy it.






*Locettas Orion Fashion Perfection* aka Fashion, 2003 AMHA/AMHR black pintaloosa mare, 34" pictured here 3 months after she fractured her front leg! :new_shocked: Sadly she'll never be the driving horse I wanted her to be, but I'm hoping she passes her movement on to her foals.






*Reflections What A Star* aka Isis, 2005 AMHA/AMHR chestnut tovero, currently 27.5" tall. She's my show horse for the year and will be going to World.






Here's an avatar of Isis and my son, Chris, from early this year at our first show. I lost the "real" pics when my computer crashed, so all I have left is the avatar.










And she's young, but she's a keeper, so I'll include *3C Chargers Simply Neon* aka Neon, a 2007 AMHA/AMHR silver bay filly, daughter of Starlight, above. She'll be going to World this year with Starlight and to show in Weanlings.


----------



## ponyboi09 (Jul 8, 2007)

ThreeCFarm said:


> I see some gorgeous mares on this thread!!!!
> 
> *Jandts Cheeri Deeri* aka Dinah, 1995 AMHA/AMHR chestnut sabino, 33.75", pictured here last year pulled straight out of the pasture. Dinah has had a run of bad luck, but she's hanging in there and the worst seems to be over, thankfully.
> 
> ...


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll leave out hubby's bs paint riding horse, but hope ya don't mind if I post my other two girls who aren't minis (along with the minis of course)

36.5" Mini Magic's Lady Casino (aka Casi):











32" HRK Kates Chocolat Creme de Coco (aka Cocoa):











31" Landrys Cowboys Diamons & Rubys (aka Ruby):











37" Mini Magic's Sugar Baby (aka Sage):











My pony (about 13.1 at 2 years), Calista:











And my 2 y/o Friesian, Rosanne van de Slingenberg (aka Radiance):











Jessi


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 9, 2007)

This is my girl power. I am so proud of all of them.

Villas Party Doll






Honeysuckle Knoll Sundances Analisa






LR Scouts Miss Image






Ravenwood Medalions Hearts On Fire (I really need new pictures of her, she is 4 weeks old in this picture, she is now a 2 year old, looks the same just bigger)






Cozy Corners Feathers Fashion






And our newest

Honeysuckle Knoll Lady Alexis - she is our jr mare this year.


----------



## miniaddiction (Jul 9, 2007)

This is my baby girl "Katie"..She is my favourite, well my only mini that i actually own at the moment.

We just [/i]click_ she is one of those special ones. 214 days in foal 2day and the days are going sooooooo slowly..I cant wait!_

_
Here she is.._

_ _

_
_





_ _

_ _

_
Lovely mares everyone, i LOVE Villas Party Doll_

_ _

_
Helen_


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2007)

Ooohhh, if DunIT and Destiny could see these pictures, they would say:

_"whhheeet wheeeeewww" _

(how do you phonically spell a whistle?)


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 9, 2007)

Love the whistle, Jill!

Here's some of our mini mares. We need some new pictures of our girls!

Wallstreet The Admiral Lambee Pie (aka Addy) - ASPC/AMHR 3 year old filly currently being shown by Belinda






Cross Country Sweet Emotion (aka Emmy) - AMHR National Top Ten 2 Year Old Mare, Over

Currently in foal to B&L's Rock E Red Alert?






Martin's Mardi Gras Sunset - ASPC/AMHR

In foal to BHR JC's Geshan?






Martin's Uptown Chic - AMHR

In foal to B&L's Rock E Red Alert?






Martin's Mardi Gras Radiant Redhead (aka R2) - ASPC Congress Champion 2 Yr Old Mare, Under; Congress Reserve Grand Champion Mare Under (Ok, so she's not a mini yet, but I had to post her



: )






And our still unnamed Red Alert filly:


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jul 9, 2007)

Jill said:


> *Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope*
> 
> 2002 AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple -- dam of Flirt (above)
> 
> (in foal to DunIT?)


 WOW I LOVE this mare. She is so gorgeous not only in color but in her conformation. She's soo beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 9, 2007)

ponyboi09 said:


> [SIZE=12pt]*I remember seeing this mare about two years ago when i first started looking on this forum, and I loved her then and I love her now. She is beautiful!!!*[/SIZE]


 


Thank you! I had to go back and look--I can't believe I've been on the Forum since 2002!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REO (Jul 9, 2007)

This is one one Lotto's daughters. She has blue eyes.

I'd love to clip her!






This is another Lotto daughter with blue eyes. We just clipped her. She's been well fed LOL






We need a new pic of her, but this is another blue eyed daughter of Lotto.






You can see all the fillies here http://www.rokominis.com/website1_004.htm

I just updated my site last night. You can now see their foals under each mare.



:

See all our mares here! http://www.rokominis.com/website1_003.htm

But here's a few......

Our mare Rose.






Muffy






Taxi






.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Jul 10, 2007)

Some nice girls on here!!!

These are my girls and all are very close to my heart.

*Flabys Bold N Fanci*




*Vermilyeas Snippets Essence*




*Day To Day Sugar Bucks Siempre*




*Tapestrys Learning To Fly*




With a little luck all girls, except for the last filly as she is only 2 years old, are in foal to Phantom for early Spring 2008!!!


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Jul 10, 2007)

so many amazing horses here i would love to meet hope jill. I think she is the preties out of all of them.


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you, MiniaturePrincess and Shadow



I am very happy to have Hope as one of my little lady bugs


----------



## CJMM6 (Jul 10, 2007)

All of my girls are wonderful little horses, I love them each & every one.



:

AMHR CJMM Painted Majestic Goddess--yearling Blue Roan Tovero Pinto






Mare--AMHR Moss Grove -CJMM Blaze N Flicka--Sorrel Tovero Pintallousa w/ blue eyes






Filly, AMHR Supreme Dream N Color---Black/White Tovero Pintallousa w/ blue eyes

AMHR CJMM Painted Have A Lil Faith--Bay Roan Tovero Pinto






AMHR, Moss Grove-CJMM Painted Dancer, Black/White Tobiano Pinto






AMHR, CJMM Painted Princess Miriah, Blue Roan Tovero Pinto






AMHA--AMHR Moss Grove-CJMM Reflection Of Beauty, gray Tovero Pinto






AMHR, Moss Grove Sliken Maiden, Blue Roan Tobiano Pinto






AMHA--AMHR Moss Grove Lightening Lady, Sorrel Tovero Pinto


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 10, 2007)

few of our mares and fillies

AMHR brook






cricket barn name AMHA






delight amha






raven amha and fancy pants amha






lace amha/amhr






moose amhr






obsession amha/amhr






panda amhr






rose amha






ruby and wednesday bay






savannah and skylar






silver lady amha save the best for last.


----------



## BeckyG (Jul 11, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Here are our girls:[/SIZE]*


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh Boy!

lol Jill, I'm starting to think you just post these to make the rest of us look at our photo files and realize who we are missing!

I am going to miss one or two I'm sure...

Okay

Mini Girls first,

This is Cabanna, out of a fire and ice daughter, and by a rowdy/lazy n red boy stallion

I Love her!






This is Luna, out of a Red Coat daughter, and a rowdy bred stallion (Rogue, now at Galloping G)






This is Patches, a lazy N red boy daughter, about 8 hours beore she foaled! Poor thing...






This is Peaches, no bloodlines, but very pretty!






Peaches' 07 daughter, pita, by CCMF's Awesome stallion Symi






Sky, a sliver bay... I only have This pic of her some how!



:






On to Big Horses!

Sassy!! The love of my life, my soul mate, my world!! (QHx Morgan, we think) Bestest horse Ever!!






Bubbles, my 13.2 hand welsh x wonder pony, bred for 08 to a stunning welsh stud!! She Always makes me laugh!!






Xena. my Other 13.3 hh poa wonder pony, Also bred for 08 to same stallion> Most Amazing jumper pony Ever!






Chloe my 16.2 hh Imported hanovarian mare. Trying to breed for 08 currently.



Words cannot describe..






Punki Quarab 15 hh Bomb proof mare, future mom



(I Love her Head!)











Bella, our newest mare, 15.2 breeding stock paint mare, bred well, and Such a good girl, she's our summer project, (Last year it was Punki) Also future mom! (The proud child next to her is Carolyn, My second in command!)






Jazzy, Sassy's 06 child. Resident barn Brat!


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2007)

spotted pony girl said:


> Mini Girls first,
> 
> This is Cabanna, out of a fire and ice daughter, and by a rowdy/lazy n red boy stallion
> 
> I Love her!




OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
*[SIZE=36pt]WOW[/SIZE]*






(Just so you know, though, she'd be even prettier in VA! Really!!! I swear!!!!



:

EVERYONE has posted Girls that are very very VERY easy on the eyes! Such pretty little ladies



:



:



:


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jul 11, 2007)

Well I don't want to bore you with all of the mares at our farm so here are a few of my favorites.

Broadways Colors Luck Be A Lady (Risky) Pictured here last year as a 2 year old doing her wining liberty performance






Next is our yearling filly Pleasant Views Flashin' Miss Zoey Pictured last year as a weanling.











Next is a 7 yr old mare my sisters youth horse Haligonians Targets Elated she had a beautiful bay filly last year.











Many more mares are on our website at www.pleasantviewminiatures.com Thanks for letting me share!

~Jessica


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't have any good pictures at the moment, but here is a pic from this past weekend of my fat-girl future driving team. In the front is a very fat and out of shape Rainy and Moondancer is in the back. I thought they looked like they put their heads together just for the camera.



:






What can I say? All three of us girls have gotten super...ummm....fluffy the last couple of years....


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 11, 2007)

LoL Jill, Hope said the same thing to me when you bought her! I'll get new pic's this year if I can find a local Liz shoot, if not, I'm going to have a Wonderful girl do some for me. (I just have to kidnap her! Hi Jesse!!)


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 11, 2007)

I have spent years putting together my mares... only to have to part with a few of them to help with the household bills... hubby is on the verge of losing his job




: But they are still here, so I'll share pictures of them!

First one is a gorgeus Boone's Little Andy granddaughter... Snickers






And then a granddaughter of BOB, daughter of Boone's Little Rascal... Ally






Then another graddaughter of BOB, heavily Gold Melody Boy bred on the bottom... Whiskey






Then my one and only filly ever!! Rose, out of the above mare, Snickers






(I'm going out to clip her today!!)

And last but not least, my driving mare, Chamomile






I also have this mare here, she is a sale pending, but very pretty and aptly named, Sweetheart


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 11, 2007)

OMGoodness there are some beautiful mares and fillies on here. Holy smokes! These are the mares we have here, not all owned by us, but all loved as family.

First, my mare: My Honey's Dreamgirl.






Then my daughter's pony: EZ Dreamin' Shadow






Then Hope and her new filly, Ariel.






And a closeup of Ariel's sweet face.






And the mare we have for sale, Ima Impressives Lady (Kayla):






And I cannot for the life of me find a body shot of MaryAnn, but here is her sweet face, well eye.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll join in

Our Girls

A&LM's Rompin Codys Chera Pooh






Wolfpens Painted Lace






Emerys Mystic Morning






Squires Montana Foxy Illusion






RF Bars Warrior Princess






Ima Kute Bond






Eagles Ring Fiestas Gypsy Dreamer our 06 filly






and last but not least our 2007 Filly

Eagles Ring Poohs Lil Miss Attitude


----------



## ponyboi09 (Jul 11, 2007)

ThreeCFarm said:


> ponyboi09 said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=12pt]*I remember seeing this mare about two years ago when i first started looking on this forum, and I loved her then and I love her now. She is beautiful!!!*[/SIZE]
> ...


 

 


Your Welcome! If she ever needs a home, haha look us up 



: just kidding, but you sure have one special mare there!


----------



## rockin r (Jul 12, 2007)

This mare always has the long legs foals..And she always gives us a filly!

Momma and Dayja just foaled







Momma and Dayja at 6 hours






Momma and Dayja at 3 months






And a just for giggles pic..

Are you still there??


----------



## Margaret (Jul 12, 2007)

I love the mares and their fillies.. they are all so special..Here is a photo of one of my mares and her filly from this year..


----------

